# New 2014 Cruze LS (add Cruise Control)



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yes you can. There are many posts about this same topic one just came up yesterday I will see if I can find it for you. Do a search on adding Cruise control. 
[h=3]Adding Cruise Control[/h]


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

Curious if anyone has added the steering wheel controls to a 2014 LS yet and have confirmation that they work.


----------



## NickVojvo (Dec 4, 2013)

Sparky said:


> Curious if anyone has added the steering wheel controls to a 2014 LS yet and have confirmation that they work.


Hello! I'm still very new to this forum, but my name is Nick and I have a 2012 Autumn Metallic LS. When I got it it had radio controls but no cruise control. I went to my local Chevrolet dealership for some advice. I spoke to the manager of the parts department and he informed me that installing cruise control on models that aren't equipped with it is a very common and safe change that almost all Cruze owners do. Each style of Cruze steering wheels (I believe there are 2 or 3 different styles) come in three different ways. One with radio and without cruise. One with cruise and without radio. And one with both. So all you would need to do is go to your dealership and show them your current style of steering wheel and they can order you a new wheel with both controls. But make sure if you have your new wheel installed at the dealership that you ask to see it before it is installed. Just to make sure you were given the right one. I'm not sure exactly what I paid for the part and installation but I think it was about $100.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

it's just a steering wheel swap and reprogram.. Cost me close to $300 canadian. I lucked out and got a take-off wheel from someone who upgraded to leather from the dealership.


----------



## justjohnthomas (Jul 27, 2013)

I bought a 12 Used (CPO) car and had the dealership install Cruze control, they paid for parts and labor. I was not going to replace my 98 Civic with a car that had less features and the dealership was willing to work with that, great part of a smaller area is they are more willing to help customers because they need to keep customers. Dealership probably ate $250 in parts, $10/hour for the tech to install it. Buying a 14 might be something you can factor in, of course then they may say...well buy the higher trim  But yes, for the earlier years it's a steering wheel swap (the electical connector thingamobyescapesmymindrightnow) and programing the computer.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

justjohnthomas said:


> I bought a 12 Used (CPO) car and had the dealership install Cruze control, they paid for parts and labor. I was not going to replace my 98 Civic with a car that had less features and the dealership was willing to work with that, great part of a smaller area is they are more willing to help customers because they need to keep customers. Dealership probably ate $250 in parts, $10/hour for the tech to install it. Buying a 14 might be something you can factor in, of course then they may say...well buy the higher trim  But yes, for the earlier years it's a steering wheel swap (the electical connector thingamobyescapesmymindrightnow) and programing the computer.


Buy a higher trim is also said by the parts guy when you try and track down features a Eco MT to tis day cant get like rear cup holders 60% seatback. Glad they were eager enough to do the swap for you.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I have confirmed that GM part no. 95081937: Cruise control with steering wheel radio controls, works with the 2014 Cruze LS. The 2014 has a new RPO code of UC3 for radio + phone steering wheel controls which supercedes the earlier W1Y which was just radio steering wheel controls. So for around $377 total, one can add the factory (OEM) cruise control to a 2014 Cruze LS. Once installed, the cruise control works perfectly including the cruise control is "on" symbol in the instrument panel. 

The 95081937 is an entirey new (4AA jet black) steering wheel with phone + radio controls on the right, and cruise controls on the left side. Best price I found was $238 + $13 shipping from shopchevyparts.com. The dealer has to install the new wheel and reprogram the BCM and IPC for cruise control which adds about an hour of tech labor. That added another $126 for shop supplies and labor. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## jheiner (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey there Sparky. Was just reading this last post. I just bought a 2014 Cruze LS automatic and yes I was dissapointed finding out I had no cruise control. 

So if I were to buy the steering wheel with cruise control AND radio controls, I can take it into my local chevy dealer and they will install?

I listed the link below to make sure I am looking at the correct part.

2014 Cruze Cruise Control WITH Steering Wheel Radio Controls - 95081937 - Electronics - Cruze - 2014


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jheiner said:


> So if I were to buy the steering wheel with cruise control AND radio controls, I can take it into my local chevy dealer and they will install?


Better verify with your local dealer first, might want you to buy the parts from them. My dealer has the steering wheel with cruise mounted on the wall in accessory department, think they wanted close to $500 installed. Makes that $1500 more for a 1LT seem like a great deal.


----------



## jheiner (Oct 27, 2014)

Yea I did think it would be smarter to buy from dealer first, but if they would allow me to buy the part on my own that could save me some money. 

I know they will charge me an arm and leg to buy steering wheel and install. I will still go in and get a price on that though.


----------



## Tcbeme (May 26, 2015)

*Cruise*

To add cruise to your Cruze go to dealership service and order new steering wheel with cruise on it. Same price as crappy aftermarket and looks 100% better (450 installed)


----------



## Tcbeme (May 26, 2015)

Sparky said:


> Curious if anyone has added the steering wheel controls to a 2014 LS yet and have confirmation that they work.


I had it done today works perfect (450 installed)


----------



## jsarambo (Jun 2, 2015)

I, too, have a 2014 Chevy Cruze LS with no cruise control that I am going to talk to the dealer about adding. I was wondering about the air bag in the steering wheel. Do they just install the bag that came with your car in the new wheel?


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

I was appalled when I was test driving the Cruze and learned that the LS didn't have CC. At the time my salesman thought there was no such thing as an LT (1.4T) with M6...so I thought I was stuck with automatic OR cruise control, but not both.

Luckily I had Google save the day and found my car on the other side of the state with the options I wanted. But yes, he also told me it's not difficult to install CC on the LS...but screw that, I wanted it from the factory.


----------



## platinumCruiser (Aug 20, 2014)

I wanna do the same thing but my local Chevy dealership says its gonna cost me $924 to add it...


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

i know I'm a little late to reply i am currently trying to accomplish this on my 2014 cruze LS 1.8L its possible but i bought myself a steering wheel but i was trying to save a little money and bought a steering wheel thew a salvage yard witch didn't come with a RPO code the dealership needs this cods to program the car without it they can not (they say) i have been on the phone with multiple dealerships and GM for hours today ill let you know what the outcome is and you can let know what your outcome was over this time period


----------



## platinumCruiser (Aug 20, 2014)

Okay, i finally got it installed On my 2014 ls 1.8. Turns out they Quoted it to be a little more then it was. It cost me exactly $697.78
I use it everyday i go to work.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Helll of a lot easier and cheaper on a 2013 Dart I had. Just get a $50 cruise control switch pod and replace the blank panel in right side of the wheel.










Hmm, I do have an 2LT steering wheel in my parts car, what's it worth?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Need something like this. 
https://jet.com/product/detail/2c46...d=403-497778&gclid=CJjanualvsoCFYcjgQodUEYExQ


----------



## loony1 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have a 2014 Cruze and I bought a used 2014 steering wheel from a used car parts yard with all the controls I need for $40. I called the dealer to get a price on installing and reprogramming and he said I have to buy a kit that includes several items including the steering wheel so my steering wheel wont be needed. And they want $500 to install everything. Can anybody tell me if he's pulling my chain?


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

He's pulling your chain. I did the same and took it to a dealer to get it programmed for $120.


----------



## loony1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks I thought he was. I guess I'm going to have to call different dealers until I find a honest one.


----------



## Bzw (Jul 9, 2019)

atikovi said:


> He's pulling your chain. I did the same and took it to a dealer to get it programmed for $120.


May I ask which dealer did it for you?


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Criswell Chevy in Gaithersburg MD. Talk to Dina.


----------

